# Swarm Trap Size?



## blackandtan (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm planning on putting out some swarm traps this year. Not sure of the optimal size. I use all 8 frame mediums and planned to used one of those. 
Is an 8 frame medium large enough for a swarm trap? To big?

Also planning on adding a frame or two of old brood comb and possibly lemongrass oil.

Any other tips would me appreciated. First time trying this.


----------



## Eyeman (Oct 23, 2016)

This is the definitive guide to bait hives or swarm traps by Tom Seeley
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...1w5UEaEmdUM7kpUqQ&sig2=bmdLDMsUXLdQYMP1wQ2pMg


----------



## SHAWHANBEEK (Feb 7, 2016)

I use 8 frame deeps.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>Is an 8 frame medium large enough for a swarm trap?

Too small, use two or three. I am of the opinion that medium depth combs are less attractive than larger ones.


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I do most of my swarm trapping with 8 frame medium equipment. In order to make the cavity closer to the Seeley research, I made 4 inch trays and attached them under 8 frame medium boxes. Entrance is placed in the tray. Last year I deployed about 10 traps and caught 15 swarms in about 3-4 weeks (middle of May till middle of June). Attached is a picture from 2013 of a swarm entering one of my traps in this configuration:


----------



## Eyeman (Oct 23, 2016)

Made x10 bait hives a few years ago 
Lightweight as made out of 6mm plywood,
Narrow width so easy to carry under the arm when going up & down ladders,
This one was left on the ground


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I use mostly 5 frame deep, and a few 10 frame deeps, have not noticed any difference in the percent or size of the swarms caught in 5 vs. 10 deep traps (caught so many I had to quit). I do catch mostly feral survivors that may be smaller in size than overfed city swarms.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

What size equipment do you keep for your regular hives? I use 8 frame deep boxes for traps since I use 8 frame equipment. Typically after a catch I set the trap in my yard for a day or two then I take a new deep body over and move the frames from the trap into the deep and let them take off. If I were to catch a swarm late in the year and didn't feel like moving them would be a smart move I can just take the lid of my trap and set a deep or medium on top of it.

Since I build my own equipment it is easier to make the traps the same size as everything else I make.


----------

